# Travel Destinations > East Asia >  best asian cities to visit?

## Coolers

I want to go on an asian trip. I have already done hk a few times. Which places should I visit and what month is best to go? I prefer 25 degree weather.

----------


## alenmcmilan

shanghai
Kuala lumpur
Singapore
Kulu manali
Utti
Goa
Tokyo

----------


## GFI

I’d recommend Bangkok which is good for individual travelers. It’s a thriving modern day city with plenty of top tourist favorite places like Grand Palace, Temple of the Dawn, Chatuchak Market, Chao Phraya River and Jim Thompson House etc. Hopefully you will get lots of fun in these places.

Moreover, your trip would be a cultural experience as well. So visiting there and make your tour memorable.

----------


## jason

Well, Bangkok is a cultural experience as well as a thrilling up to date city. There are plenty of hot spots tourist attractions you shouldn't miss. Most of the favorite places are Grand Palace, Temple of the Dawn, Chatuchak Market, Chao Phraya River and Jim Thompson House.

----------


## kettwarn

If you want to travel in Asia's cities, there are many best cities are listed below:
1. Bangkok
2. Chiang Mai, Thailand
3. Kyoto, Japan
4. Hong Kong
5. Ubud, Bali 	
6. Singapore 	
7. Shanghai 	
8. Tokyo 	
9. Jaipur, India
10. Beijing, China

----------


## hotelscyprus

Kettwarn...you missed Phuket in Thailand. Please add that to the list. What a lovely place!!

----------


## lozzibryce

According to me, some best asian cities to visit are Kuala lumpur, Singapore, Kulu manali, Hong Kong and Tokyo. This all asian cities are very beautiful and attractive.

----------


## scottking

There are many best asian cities to visit and as per my opinion, some best asian cities to visit are Hong Kong, Bangkok, Shanghai, Kuala lumpur, Jaipur, Tokyo, Beijing and Kulu manali

----------


## helmetteam

The best asian cities to visit
Kuala lumpur
Singapore
Tokyo 
Shanghai
Goa

----------


## steirbryce

I have visited many asian cities and as per my experience, best asian cities to visit are Kulu manali, Mumbai, Hanoi, Jakarta, Hong Kong, Bangkok, Hyderabad, Jaipur and Tokyo.

----------


## alexmyke

Here are some best and safest cities of Asian continent. And those are Bangkok, Luang Prabang, Shanghai, Singapore, Hanoi, Kyoto, Beijing and Tokyo.

----------


## adam.gill84@yahoo.com

Id suggest Bangkok which is good for personal tourists. Its a successful contemporary town with a lot of top vacationer preferred locations like Lavish Development, Forehead of the Beginning, Chatuchak Industry, Chao Phraya Stream and Jim Thompson House etc. Hopefully you will get plenty of fun in these locations.

----------


## devincard01

Bangkok is a social experience as well as a fantastic up to date city. There are a lot of hot areas points of interest you shouldn't forget. Most of the preferred places are Lavish Structure, Forehead of the Beginning, Chatuchak Market, Chao Phraya Stream and Jim Thompson House.

----------


## aleaxzander

Best Asian cities to visit are written below :-
1. Shanghai
2. Abu dhabi
3. Singapore
4. Kulu manali
5. Goa
6. Tokyo

----------


## jaykresline

Best Asian cities are written below :-
1. Shanghai in China
2. Bangkok in Thailand
3. Goa in India
4. Tokyo in Japan

----------


## antony

You should visit Singapore and Malaysia this time. Both are great place and have wonderful tourist attractions...

----------


## mikehussy

Top ten cities of Asia
1. Bangkok
2. Bali
3. Beijing
4. Shanghai
5. Phuket
6. Kuala Lumpur
7. Tokyo 
8. New Delhi
9. Singapore
10. Hanoi







Cheap flights to Kuala Lumpur

----------


## antony

Of all the places in Asia, Singapore and Thailand are among the most popular and must visit places. Singapore is the most tourist friendly country and has a lot of things to showcase to the travelers and to the expats living here.

----------


## zackbrownee

According to me best Asian Cites are :

1. Bangkok
2. Chiang Mai, Thailand
3. Kyoto, Japan
4. Hong Kong
5. Ubud, Bali
6. Singapore

----------


## johnlomee

Here are some best and safest cities of Asian continent. And those are Bangkok, Luang Prabang, Shanghai, Singapore, Hanoi, Kyoto, Beijing and Tokyo.

----------


## hellobus

Shanghai of China, where you can visit Shanghai Happy Valley, Shanghai World Financial Center, Shanghai Zoo and Shanghai Art Museum.

----------


## alinawatson38

Asia has a attractive and beautiful city. It has many beautiful places and hotel for visit. I think the best city of Asia are Bangkok, Beijing and Shanghai

----------


## nickbroene

According to me, Best Asian cities to visit are  below :-

Shanghai
Abu dhabi
Singapore
Kulu manali
Tokyo

----------


## alinawatson38

I think best city of Asia for your travel is Goa and Kullu and Manali in India. And Manila, Philippines, Hanoi, Vietnam. These country are best and beautiful for travel in Asia. It have many attraction places and Hotel, Beaches.

----------


## travelinstyle

Have you tried visiting The Philippines?

If you are looking for a 25degree weather, you can visit Tagaytay and Baguio as it is cool there but you also have an option if you want to relax at a beach and just lay under the sun as Tagaytay and Baguio are not that too far from the beaches.

Good luck!

----------


## sophiewilson

Beijing
Phuket
Bali
Goa
Pattaya
Mumbai
These will be great!#Awesome cities of Asia

----------


## LuizzeOliveira

Asia is world largest continent which has so many best places to visit. It's Hanoi in Vietnam,  Jakarta in Indonesia,  Seoul in South Korea,  Manila in Philippines,  Kuala Lumpur in Malaysia, Bangkok in Thailand, Shanghai in China, Singapore, Tokyo in Japan and Hong Kong in China are best and popular cities in Asia.

----------


## johan

Top Asian cities:
1. Hanoi, Vietnam
2. Jakarta, Indonesia
3. Seoul, south Korea
4. Manila, Philippines
5. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia
6. Bangkok, Thailand
7. Shanghai, China
8. Singapore, Singapore
9. Tokyo, Japan
10. Hong Kong, China

----------


## daviid

The experience of lifestyle and finding what you're designed of creates the personality to the man a boy becomes.

----------


## Anjouri Desouza

*My Top Ten are:*

*1.* Yogiakarta (including Borobudur).
*2.* Lombok.
*3 .*Kuala Lumpur.
*4.* Bangkok.
*5.* Redang Island.
*6.* Bali.
*7.* Yangon.
*8.* Siem Reap (including Angkor).
*9.* Bagan.
*10.*Hanoi.

----------


## atlasequipments

Malaysia is the best place as well as Singapore also. My favorite is KualaLumpur.

----------


## oliverqueen001

Best Places to Visit in Asia
Bali
Hong Kong
Tokyo
Maldives
Singapore
Seoul
Bangkok

----------


## davidsmith36

*Best asian cities to visits are:*
Rajasthan India
Tokyo, Japan 
Bali, Indonesia 
Beijing, China

----------


## Poppin

Bali
Hong Kong
Tokyo
Maldives
Singapore 
Shanghai
Seoul

----------


## MyanmarTours

Myanmar 
Thailand
Vietnam 
campuchia
good luke bro !

----------


## HokuAppsKarl

Singapore, Delhi, Goa is more best cities in Asia. Also Bali Indonesia also best for honeymoon place.
mobile application development platform  | top mobile app developers

----------

